
AMD 29k 29000 29040 - rbanffy
http://www.cpushack.com/Am29k.html
======
equalunique
The last part about Honeywell is quite interesting. I did not know that
"mission critical" avaition systems were designed that way. I also did not
know Honeywell was into defense and aviation. Up until now, all I knew about
them was that their old mainframe keyboards used Hall Effect switches, that
they build POS systems (like the self-checkout stations in use at CVS), and
that their air purifiers are sold in Walmart. Seems like quite a company to
work for.

